# starting branding out



## TempoPS2013 (Nov 15, 2017)

hi members
we are looking to start labeling our DTG work and looking for guidance how to do it? we are getting labeled shirts already, should we cut labels first and transfers/Screen new ones?
Thnks for your help


----------

